# Chief Scott seeks new contract



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Chief Scott seeks new contract
Wednesday, April 06, 2005
By DAVID REID
[email protected]

HOLYOKE - The lawyer for Police Chief Anthony R. Scott, whose three-year contract expires in July 2006, has formally asked the city to consider a two-year contract extension for the chief.

Lawyer Cornelius J. Moriarty II could not be reached for comment yesterday.

But in a March 16 letter to Mayor Michael J. Sullivan, he indicated Scott wants credit for his successful crime-fighting efforts here, reflected in an 8 percent drop in major crime in 2004.

"Obviously, the chief wishes to continue the good work accomplished thus far and make a long-term commitment to the city," Moriarty wrote.

Sullivan said he forwarded the letter to City Solicitor Karen T. Betournay, who oversees all labor negotiations.

Scott, who began as chief here in May 2001, said Monday he is committed to staying in the city and simply wants to extend his contract until 2008.

Scott, who turns 59 this month, said he is not seeking outrageous demands, but does want the same 3 percent annual pay raises he has received since taking the job.

Scott's salary for Fiscal 2005, which ends June 30, is $105,905. The current contract calls for a 3 percent raise to $109,082 in Fiscal 2006, the contract's last year.

If given two additional years of 3 percent pay hikes, Scott's pay would rise to $112,354 in Fiscal 2007 and to $115,725 in Fiscal 2008.

Sullivan, who is empowered to negotiate and sign the chief's contract, had praise for the chief's law enforcement ability but seemed miffed that Scott did not contact him directly.

Sullivan criticized the chief for discussing elements of the contract negotiation in the newspaper, but said he supports Scott's law enforcement efforts and said he is largely responsible for reducing major crime in the city.

"I hope the chief stays in the city of Holyoke," Sullivan said. "And hopefully we'll find some common ground in the negotiations."

Scott is the only officer in the department who does not have union representation.

But Sullivan said Scott "never called me up to say 'I want to renew my contract. ... I brought him here and I have never criticized the job he's done."

Scott said he wants to stay in Holyoke.

"I have absolutely no plans to move out of the city," Scott said. "I like living here."

Although Scott earned about $105,000 in 2004, 14 other police officers earned more than he did in 2004.

City records show that Capt. Alan G. Fletcher, a 36-year veteran and commander of the Field Operations Division, was paid $175,012 from all sources last year. That includes his $83,972 salary, Quinn bill educational benefits, overtime, outside details and longevity.

Other top earners: Lt. David R. Pratt, commander of the Narcotics-Vice Division, $153,777; Capt. Arthur R. Monfette Jr., commander of the Criminal investigations Bureau, $134,448; Capt. William N. McCoy, commander of the School Safety and Security Division, $131,972; and Capt. Frederick J. Seklecki, commander of the Technical Services Bureau, $116,940.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

If all Cheif Scott wants in the extension is a 3% raise each of the 2 year the city of Holyoke would be stupid not to give it to him.

I can not believe that Sullivan wants to negotiate that. 3% is nothing for what Chief Scott has and will continue to do for the Paper City.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow that Fletcher guy made a lot!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

MCOA41, You're right. Chief Scott is not asking for much. He basically just wants to extend his contract with the terms that already exist.., negotiate? negotiate what?! WTF? :shock: just give him the same contract with new dates.


----------

